

Twitter password resets  - anupshinde

Twitter password resets - &quot;Twitter believes that your account may have been compromised by a website or service not associated with Twitter. We&#x27;ve reset your password to prevent others from accessing your account.&quot;<p>Has anybody faced multiple password resets in a short time? I recently approved Medium  - But then after the first message, I have revoked all application access and I still get the &quot;account compromised emails&quot;<p>--<p>The mail that I get is not a phishing attack but genuine
======
andrewhillman
I have received 4 of these emails in past 2 days.

This is the email...

Twitter believes that your account may have been compromised by a website or
service not associated with Twitter. We've reset your password to prevent
others from accessing your account.

You'll need to create a new password for your Twitter account. You can select
a new password at this link:

[https://twitter.com/](https://twitter.com/)

As always, you can also request a new password from our password-resend page:
[https://twitter.com/account/resend_password](https://twitter.com/account/resend_password)

Please don't reuse your old password and be sure to choose a strong password
(such as one with a combination of letters, numbers, and symbols).

In general, be sure to:

Always check that your browser's address bar is on a
[https://twitter.com](https://twitter.com) website before entering your
password. Phishing sites often look just like Twitter, so check the URL before
entering your login information! Avoid using websites or services that promise
to get you lots of followers. These sites have been known to send spam updates
and damage user accounts. Review your approved connections on your
Applications page at
[https://twitter.com/settings/applications](https://twitter.com/settings/applications).
If you see any applications that you don't recognize, click the Revoke Access
button. For more information, visit our help page for hacked or compromised
accounts.

The Twitter Team

------
jamesjguthrie
Yep, same here. Had it 2 times this week. Here's what I had active:

Siri

iPad app

Facebook

Seedrs

ShareThis

LinkedIn

Pay With a Tweet

Dropbox

and 2 more that I never noted down.

------
jonespen
Having the same problem as well. Changed password for the third time and
revoked access of all applications now, hope that helps.

------
mschuster91
Did you make sure your computer (or cellphone!) is malware fre?

~~~
anupshinde
Yes, I did make sure of that - and I haven't manually installed anything new
since a month. In fact I uninstalled twitter from my cellphone pretty long
back. And practically, there is no sign of any unusual activity on my account.

